# fitted metal hood and external filters!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My hood sits on the rim inside my tank.

There isn't a hole where I can put the filter pipes!  

What do I do??


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

You could take an impact drill and a metal bit to the lid and bore some holes in it. You'd need to wear goggles for this.


----------

